# Tuna trollers and mini pike



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

So, this is what Shannon and I finished this weekend. the tuna trollers are turned from IPE for weight and stuffed chock full O lead to get em to rune true. Shannon tied the feathers in "Mean Joe Green" for our upcoming La PAz trip. Hopefully we will nail some Dorado, Tuna, Wahoo and who knows what else.
The mini pike we did just because. 
hope y'all like em,
Tom


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those look nice!


----------

